# First Tube In Casting



## hzsimms (Apr 3, 2020)

I recently became interested in trying some tube in casting.  After a few experiments, some good, some not so much, I finally got one that seemed to go well.  Thought I'd share it here.




Thanks for looking.
Howard


----------



## johncrane (Apr 3, 2020)

very neat Howard luv the colors and pattern


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks like a pro did it to me! Great job!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2020)

Interesting, what is it that you cast??  Give us a little more insight please.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 3, 2020)

is it gift wrapping paper just a wild guess


----------



## hzsimms (Apr 3, 2020)

It's fingernail foil.  Apparently, you can get this stuff on your nails if you go to the salon (which I should know as I send a lot of money to the salon on behalf of my wife and daughter).  I saw it on a website and thought it looked cool so I figured you just glued it in place and cleared over it.  It actually works like a decal.  You put glue on the tube, wait for the glue to turn clear, then wrap this stuff around it and the plastic that it's adhered to peels off leaving the design stuck to the tube.  Frankly, I had no idea that was how it worked until I started messing with it. I did this one the same way.



The issue with it is that, sometimes, all of the foil doesn't come off and there are bare spots on the tube.  I tried covering them with a Sharpie and that doesn't work very well.  I'm trying to come up with more of a 100% (or 99.9% anyway) solution.  Double sided masking tape seems to pull the design off better than the glue but you have a much more apparent seam so we'll see.  Thanks for the kind words.

Howard


----------



## mick (Apr 4, 2020)

Instead if the glue you're using what if toy used a spray adhesive? That stuff's really really sticky. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hzsimms (Apr 6, 2020)

Excellent idea, I’ll give it a try.


----------

